# DNA



## Bruja (6 Novembre 2018)

"E’ stato scoperto che il DNA funziona come una spugna che assorbe la luce: Gariaev mise una molecola di DNA in un contenitore di quartz, e vide che assorbiva tutti i fotoni di luce, conservandoli poi sotto forma di una spirale. Noi non siamo abituati a pensare alla luce come a qualcosa che può essere conservato; la luce vola nello spazio a velocità incredibile. Anche le piante non sono capaci di conservare la luce durante la fotosintesi, e la trasformano subito in clorofilla. 
Che cosa conserva quindi la luce nel DNA? Come si conserva, e perché ? Quando Gariaev tolse il DNA dal contenitore, si accorse che laddove fino a poco tempo prima si trovava la molecola del DNA, la luce continuava ad esistere sotto forma di spirale. Come si spiega questo fenomeno ? L’unica spiegazione razionale e scientifica è questa: esiste un campo di energia che si unisce al “DNA fantasma”, al “doppio energetico” del DNA. Questo “fantasma” mantiene e conserva la luce. 
Stando a questa scoperta, tutto il nostro corpo deve avere un suo doppio energetico, un campo informazionale che detta alle nostre cellule il lavoro da fare. Anche dopo essere stato coperto dall’azoto liquido, il “fantasma” non muore: prima sparisce, ma poi ricompare entro 5-8 minuti. Per quanto tempo continua a vivere il “fantasma” ? Per circa 30 giorni. 
Quindi noi tutti possediamo un doppio energetico, il quale interagisce con un campo energetico sconosciuto alla scienza tradizionale, che denominiamo il “campo della Fonte”. Ad esempio, se in questo momento voi siete seduti sulla sedia leggendo queste righe, ma poi vi alzate e ve ne andate altrove, il vostro doppio energetico continua a comporre piccole spirali di luce laddove eravate seduti, entro trilioni di molecole di DNA, per almeno 30 giorni ancora. Ebbene, Gariaev è riuscito persino a misurare questo nostro “doppio”: assomiglia ad un perfetto ologramma del nostro corpo."

Questo articolo tratto da Le Scienze mi è sembrato tanto affascinante ed innovativo da non resistere a condividerlo con Voi... 
Bruja


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2018)

Sono molto perplessa.
Però è una bella immagine.


----------



## insane (7 Novembre 2018)

Una volta Le Scienze era un giornale serio


----------



## Bruja (7 Novembre 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Una volta Le Scienze era un giornale serio



In effetto ho premesso che l'ho trovato affascinante ed innovativo, e non ho titoli scientifici per confutarlo, tuttavia credo che sulla "luce" noi siamo ancora in zona "Neanderthal" ...


----------



## Bruja (7 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono molto perplessa.
> Però è una bella immagine.


Confessa l'idea dell'ologramma è irresistibile


----------



## ologramma (7 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Confessa l'idea dell'ologramma è irresistibile


signora la ringrazio del complimento anche se non era rivolto a me
L'ho letta molto utente storica:up:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Confessa l'idea dell'ologramma è irresistibile


È bellissima.
Ho chiesto un parere a uno “scienziato” mi ha detto che di scientifico non c’è niente.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È bellissima.
> *Ho chiesto un parere a uno “scienziato” mi ha detto che di scientifico non c’è niente*.


:up:
Quelli di "Le scienze" sono articoli, non pubblicazioni.


----------



## Bruja (8 Novembre 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> signora la ringrazio del complimento anche se non era rivolto a me
> L'ho letta molto utente storica:up:


Visto il nick va benissimo l'attinenza... più che storica sto diventando vetusta, ho un futuro da cariatide :rotfl:


----------



## Bruja (8 Novembre 2018)

Come ho detto non ho competenze specifiche, ma sarei prudente nel collocare la ricerca di questo Garaiev nella categoria "non scientifica" ... e comunque resta un argomento affascinante, esattamente come poteva esserlo negli anni 30 pensare di poter mandare immagini, video e messaggi da un cellulare... ed era questo che volevo significare...

http://www.sisbq.org/genomicaondulatoria.html


----------



## feather (9 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> "E’ stato scoperto che il DNA funziona come una spugna che assorbe la luce: Gariaev mise una molecola di DNA in un contenitore di quartz, e vide che assorbiva tutti i fotoni di luce, conservandoli poi sotto forma di una spirale. Noi non siamo abituati a pensare alla luce come a qualcosa che può essere conservato; la luce vola nello spazio a velocità incredibile. Anche le piante non sono capaci di conservare la luce durante la fotosintesi, e la trasformano subito in clorofilla.
> Che cosa conserva quindi la luce nel DNA? Come si conserva, e perché ? Quando Gariaev tolse il DNA dal contenitore, si accorse che laddove fino a poco tempo prima si trovava la molecola del DNA, la luce continuava ad esistere sotto forma di spirale. Come si spiega questo fenomeno ? L’unica spiegazione razionale e scientifica è questa: esiste un campo di energia che si unisce al “DNA fantasma”, al “doppio energetico” del DNA. Questo “fantasma” mantiene e conserva la luce.
> Stando a questa scoperta, tutto il nostro corpo deve avere un suo doppio energetico, un campo informazionale che detta alle nostre cellule il lavoro da fare. Anche dopo essere stato coperto dall’azoto liquido, il “fantasma” non muore: prima sparisce, ma poi ricompare entro 5-8 minuti. Per quanto tempo continua a vivere il “fantasma” ? Per circa 30 giorni.
> Quindi noi tutti possediamo un doppio energetico, il quale interagisce con un campo energetico sconosciuto alla scienza tradizionale, che denominiamo il “campo della Fonte”. Ad esempio, se in questo momento voi siete seduti sulla sedia leggendo queste righe, ma poi vi alzate e ve ne andate altrove, il vostro doppio energetico continua a comporre piccole spirali di luce laddove eravate seduti, entro trilioni di molecole di DNA, per almeno 30 giorni ancora. Ebbene, Gariaev è riuscito persino a misurare questo nostro “doppio”: assomiglia ad un perfetto ologramma del nostro corpo."
> ...


Un miscuglio di cazzate new age che di scientifico non hanno proprio un niente.
Mi stupisce che Le Scienze pubbliche puttanate del genere.


----------



## danny (9 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Come ho detto non ho competenze specifiche, ma sarei prudente nel collocare la ricerca di questo Garaiev nella categoria "non scientifica" ... e comunque resta un argomento affascinante, esattamente come poteva esserlo negli anni 30 pensare di poter mandare immagini, video e messaggi da un cellulare... ed era questo che volevo significare...
> 
> http://www.sisbq.org/genomicaondulatoria.html


Nessuno di noi ha qui competenze tali da poter valutare il lavoro di ricerca di Garaiev, cosa che sarebbe prassi per una "pubblicazione" accreditata dalla comunità scientifica.
Ciò che sappiamo delle sue ricerche lo desumiamo da un articolo che ha validità zero in tal senso, in quanto è frutto di una rilettura giornalistica da parte di una persona che non ha alcun collegamento con le ricerche né nessun credito scientifico, il che porta quanto viene narrato a non poter essere in alcun modo valutato.
In definitiva ci si può credere o no a quanto viene presentato: dare credito a questo articolo è solo un atto di fede.


----------



## Lostris (9 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Nessuno di noi ha qui competenze tali da poter valutare il lavoro di ricerca di Garaiev, cosa che sarebbe prassi per una "pubblicazione" accreditata dalla comunità scientifica.
> Ciò che sappiamo delle sue ricerche lo desumiamo da un articolo che ha validità zero in tal senso, in quanto è frutto di una rilettura giornalistica da parte di una persona che non ha alcun collegamento con le ricerche né nessun credito scientifico, il che porta quanto viene narrato a non poter essere in alcun modo valutato.
> In definitiva ci si può credere o no a quanto viene presentato: dare credito a questo articolo è solo un atto di fede.


apa:

Ad un pranzo di lavoro, tempo fa, una collega sosteneva che la terra in realtà potesse essere piatta.

Ho cercato di capire la ragione del suo pensiero e di contrapporre, se non evidenze scientifiche, argomentazioni di buon senso.
Mica l’ho convinta. 

La gente crede quello che vuole..


----------



## feather (10 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> In definitiva ci si può credere o no a quanto viene presentato


Se tu puoi credere che la luce si trasforma in clorofilla..


----------



## Foglia (10 Novembre 2018)

feather ha detto:


> Se tu puoi credere che la luce si trasforma in clorofilla..


----------

